# I hunted Side saddle!! *Pics*



## Deefa (26 October 2012)

I hunted side saddle for the first time today at Quorns opening meet! It was the ponies 2nd time hunting and first time SS. Everyone was friendly and really encouraging and we had an amazing day

A link to the hedge jumping picture, theres this one then the next two as well
http://www.nicomorgan.com/#loc=/-/g...ning-meet-the-kennel&t=1351279170940&refr=off


----------



## dilbert (26 October 2012)

Excellent  looks great! Someone I know hunted side saddle with the quorn today, lovely pics on Facebook. It does look a little scary though.


----------



## Archangel (26 October 2012)

You look fabulous


----------



## muffinino (26 October 2012)

Looking good  I love all the ladies riding sidesaddle, you look so elegent! Great to see. The little girl (I say little, she looks around 11/12) riding side saddle looks fab 

Most of you seem to have been jumping - it looks quite secure, does it feel so? Your horse looks like (s)he's having a whale of a time.

Lovely shots of the hounds in flight and jumping, too.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 October 2012)

What lovely photos - sooo elegant.


----------



## CalllyH (27 October 2012)

They did a shout out to you today on gem fm I think!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 October 2012)

muffinino said:



			Looking good  I love all the ladies riding sidesaddle, you look so elegent! Great to see. The little girl (I say little, she looks around 11/12) riding side saddle looks fab 

Most of you seem to have been jumping - it looks quite secure, does it feel so? Your horse looks like (s)he's having a whale of a time.

Lovely shots of the hounds in flight and jumping, too.
		
Click to expand...

Side saddle is very secure - so much so that you must not ever ride side saddle on a horse with a tendency to remotely think about rearing, as you may not slide off if they go over backwards :-O


----------



## jeeve (27 October 2012)

Fabulous photos and very brave of you, imo.


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 October 2012)

You look so elegant. Lovely to see so many people side saddle, I would never be brave enough to do it, let alone jump hedges side saddle.


----------



## AprilBlossom (27 October 2012)

Fantastic photos, I am so in awe if the beautiful sidesaddle-ers!


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 October 2012)

Boo hiss *stampy stroppy diva tantrum*

Can you tell I'm ever so slightly jealous 

You all look fab and very elegant


----------



## Springback (27 October 2012)

The link is broken but I think these are the ones: http://www.nicomorgan.com/-/galleri...ason-2012-13/opening-meet-the-kennels-26oct12


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (27 October 2012)

Eeeeeeek! Slightly jealous


----------



## Jools1234 (27 October 2012)

looks so much warmer a lovely toastie skirt covering your legs


----------



## Archiepoo (27 October 2012)

it looks amazing!! i would LOVE to have a go at sidesaddle -i think i know what im going to spend my birthday money on!!


----------



## Drakerath (27 October 2012)

Looks amazing. Loved some of those side saddle jumping shots. There was a hedge mid way through - was it as high on the take off size? I want to come over and hunt in the 'shires but whilst the fences are absolutely fine, that hedge looked about 5 foot high! Presumably there are some that won't take on vast hedges like that or do they just breed 'em hard out that way


----------



## Orangehorse (27 October 2012)

The photos are beautiful.  I have a book written by Jack Hance, with pictures of his daughters going flat out side saddle and there is an interesting chapter on side-saddle v. astride.  He thought side-saddle was best for ladies who couldn't devote a lot of time for riding.


----------



## DollyDolls (29 October 2012)

Wow, Gollie looks fab.  -Hope you enjoyed the whole day.  He's so grown up!


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 November 2012)

Are you in this pic?

http://www.nicomorgan.com/-/galleri...ide-saddle-quorn-hunt-opening-meet-the-kennel

If so you are FB friends with a friend of mine and I just recognised you from your profile pic!


----------

